# Use for old pectin?



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I've got some old pectin that's too old to gel (found out the hard way :grump. Are there any uses for it besides the compost pile?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know anything other than tossing it. It is, however, good education material. Yep, I learn to plan better.

I have some old stuff too. *sigh*


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Dang! Education gets more expensive all the time! :hammer:


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

You too, Bonnie?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

just how old is old? I just went and looked and I have two boxes with an April 2010 date.

Cathy


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

My neighbor bought up the entire supply at a yard sale that I passed over - it was more than a year out of date and she hasn't had *any *trouble with it setting - dang.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Mine was 2008. And liquid. Might have worked better had it been powder, but I don't know.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine is powdered - I think I'll give it a try with Apple Pie jam (a favorite). If it doesn't work, I have lots and lots more apples to try again. 

Cathy


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

what about syrup? That only needs to thicken a little.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I made jelly last year with some out of date pectin. It set up but I also had pectin bits floating thorugh out the jelly. Didn't taste bad just odd having those little pieces of goo almost like little jelly beans in it.
karen in NE Indiana


----------

